# Overfed?



## Tatter (Oct 8, 2011)

What happens if i over feed my corn snake?

I thought he was ready for fluffs because he took 2 pinkies but the fluffs were huge for him and he took about 10-15 minutes to eat and now, after about 42 hours, the lump hasn't gone down.

Is this okay? He hasn't moved much in the time but it's not abnormal for him to sleep all the time.


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

If it kept it down, there shouldn't be any problems. If it were too big, it would have regurged it.


----------



## Tatter (Oct 8, 2011)

Good  I'm gonna give him 3 days before i handle again because the lump hasn't gone down much


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

He should be alright if he hasen't regurge it then he should be good the way i did it was :1fuzzy and 1 pinky and then i up it to 2 pinky's and 1 fuzzy then 2 fuzzy's after a while cause mine was eating 4pinky's and could of eaten more.
But he could just be so full because it's his first big meal


----------



## chewy86 (Mar 12, 2009)

Overfeeding in snakes is more to do with quantity and frequancy mate, not so much meal sizes (within reason, dont feed him a large rat lol). Ie people doubling up on larger prey in one sitting and doing that too frequant. 

If you feed him that size every 7-10days thats fine and as he gets older/adult drop it to 10-14days and keep the meals large. smaller and more often is fine also just make sure its no less than 5-7days apart so he/she has time to digest the meal.

The key is for him/her to take a good 5mins+ or so to eat the prey item and not it slipping down without touching the sides. Then giving him/her ample time to digest that meal before feeding again. 

If a snake is over eating they will get fat as with humans and you can ammend his/her diet accordingly. By either lowering the prey size or more advisably lengthening the gap between feeds.

Hope this helps : victory:


----------



## chewy86 (Mar 12, 2009)

Just a few pics to put your mind at rest about snakes eating larger prey :lol2:


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

chewy86 said:


> [URL="http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQ_jN3yTF88REqy5ij7C4TYVFaBpVJstlbmoz8lXLmOq8-9c1aI-7bSPyLc"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSEpevZbcKD0JnCnriLj2hytsA6UD8523yoxVf8_YKYWIFv5it4UdDQFu4"]image[/URL]
> 
> ...


That middle pic looked like my coastal carpet python the other week when i brought a XXL Rat :blush:
He practically rolled over to his warm end and stayed there for a few days which is unheard of for him, lol :flrt:


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

That pic of the scrub eating the wallaby is great. I wonder if it gave it indigestion.

I was saw a Mr Attenborough BBC prog where the snake in mention would happily lie in wait for months without moving, waiting for its prey to wander by. When it got a particularly large meal (as it did for the programme) it was then said to lay up for around 12 months digesting the meal! Nature does astound me some times!


Anthony


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Wolflore said:


> That pic of the scrub eating the wallaby is great. I wonder if it gave it indigestion.
> 
> I was saw a Mr Attenborough BBC prog where the snake in mention would happily lie in wait for months without moving, waiting for its prey to wander by. When it got a particularly large meal (as it did for the programme) it was then said to lay up for around 12 months digesting the meal! Nature does astound me some times!
> 
> ...


I'm sure i saw one on african rock python were it will just use it's scale's on it's belly to move so it doesn't use any energy and then it will sit in the middle of a pond and just wait for it's prey, then it will digest it for 12 month's i think.


----------



## Tatter (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks guys, just wanted to make sure.

Here's a pic;


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Tatter said:


> Thanks guys, just wanted to make sure.
> 
> Here's a pic;
> 
> image


Yeah will be fine.
My corn who just got onto small mice ate a medium mouse when i forgot i left one if the feeding tub.
EDIT: Lovely corn by the way.


----------



## chewy86 (Mar 12, 2009)

To me that lump looks just fine. Ample size bump but no over big either exactly what you should aim for. No lump and your under feeding your snake imo.

Green annies lay in wait within water holes waiting for animals to come to drink then eat one and go and digest for a while. Although It wouldnt take anywhere near 12 months. They can go 12months without feeding might be what you misinterpreted?


----------



## Tatter (Oct 8, 2011)

He normally does have a lump, but not as big as that LOL xD


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

chewy86 said:


> To me that lump looks just fine. Ample size bump but no over big either exactly what you should aim for. No lump and your under feeding your snake imo.
> 
> Green annies lay in wait within water holes waiting for animals to come to drink then eat one and go and digest for a while. Although It wouldnt take anywhere near 12 months. They can go 12months without feeding might be what you misinterpreted?


Yeah it could of been i think it take's a while to digest though because of all the bone's but i'm positive it was an african rock


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Maybe they were going on about how it wouldn't feed again for 12 months? It was a while ago, and was beside a waterhole, but not in I think. 


Anthony


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Wolflore said:


> Maybe they were going on about how it wouldn't feed again for 12 months? It was a while ago, and was beside a waterhole, but not in I think.
> 
> 
> Anthony


Yeah that was it they said it proberly wouldn't feed for 12 month's maybe and he actually layed in the middle of the water hole with his snout poking out because i watched it on BBC I PLAYER.
It was back in march i think as i sold my PS3 at the end of march.


----------



## chewy86 (Mar 12, 2009)

Like so -










Although they will do the same in deeper waters aswell.

They are called the water boa for this reason. :2thumb:


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Hmmm, the one I watched was some (years) time back and was on land not in water. The feed was so big it couldn't move much afterwards. My memory may be playing tricks on me though.


Anthony


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Wolflore said:


> Hmmm, the one I watched was some (years) time back and was on land not in water. The feed was so big it couldn't move much afterwards. My memory may be playing tricks on me though.
> 
> 
> Anthony


The one i watched the afrock waited in the middle of the water hole and then slowly swam toward's it prey and then lunge out the water at it.
Anyway i think we went well of the subject.LOL


----------



## toolrthebest (Jan 16, 2011)

*Annies are mental !*

My Mate has a 13 footer and it eats 4 jumbo Rats every two weeks !!!!!!


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

toolrthebest said:


> My Mate has a 13 footer and it eats 4 jumbo Rats every two weeks !!!!!!


That's a big corn snake!


Anthony


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

scotty667 said:


> The one i watched the afrock waited in the middle of the water hole and then slowly swam toward's it prey and then lunge out the water at it.
> Anyway i think we went well of the subject.LOL


I'm going to have to try and find it now! And yes, well off subject!


Anthony


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Wolflore said:


> I'm going to have to try and find it now! And yes, well off subject!
> 
> 
> Anthony


I'm going to have a look too if i find anything i'll post the link.


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Here's one but it nothing to do with a water hole but i'm gunna find it LOL.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qy67XU6xEi8


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

FOUND IT!!!!
Deadly African Rock Python can swallow a fully grown man whole - YouTube
WATCH IT ALL.


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

No, that's not it. 


Anthony


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Wolflore said:


> No, that's not it.
> 
> 
> Anthony


The one were it's in the water is the one i'm on about but it's not the full video.


----------

